# Help Choosing. Kessil, Ecotech, Maxspect, Ecoxotic, Aqua Illumination



## woody019 (Oct 4, 2012)

So I've finally decided to make the jump e.g. spend the money on a top of the line manufacturer made LED light fixture for my 75g reef tank that I'm building to be sps dominant with a couple lps mixed in there. This next comment in now way meant to be rude but please don't comment that I should just go with T5HO's or Metal halides. I've done hours of research and from a little first hand experience have made my mind up on spending the extra money on buying LED's. Again not to be rude please don't take that the wrong way. 

Anyways I need help in choosing what fixture to get. Taking into account some fixtures i may need two fixtures. I have narrowed down the manufacturers to Kessil, Ecotech, Maxspect, Ecoxotic and Aqua Illumination. I probably missed a company in there somewhere so feel free to make any suggestions, I would appreciate the input. I am leaning toward two Kessil A360we fixture (~$800 total) because of learning that they produce their own LED's from start to finish. Starting at the diode itself to the lense (among other things). I am leaning away from the Ecotech Radion G3, both regular and pro model being the most expensive total price (~$1300-$1500). Also the Aqua Illumination hydra 52 (~$1200) because of price and not knowing much about the coral results it gives. I guess you could say I want my price range to be in the $800 area (3/5 fixtures Im looking at are in the $800-$900 range total), I have no problem with roughly a $150 max price difference but a $400-$700 price jump is more then I want. Unless I missed an article along the line that proves the Ecotech Radion or Aqua Illumination just blows every other manufacturer out of the water.

To get to my main point, some of the knowledgable members please help me with a decision. Any experience, knowledge of a company, customer service, pros/cons.....ect that you could enlighten me with my decision making with would be appreciated!

*Fixtures Im Looking At - *
1) Kessil A360WE (two at ~$800)
2) Ecotech Radion XR30W G3 or G3 Pro (two at ~$1300-$1500)
3) Maxspect Razor R420R 44" 300W (one at ~$900)
4) Ecoxotic Panorama Pro 24" (two at ~$800)
5) Aqua Illumination hydra 52 (two at ~$1200)

*Prices are a close to actual cost rough estimate. I know prices will vary depending on where I buy from.

Thank You in Advance!!!!


----------



## Rose Colored Glasses (Nov 13, 2014)

Well, first of all i will say that you seem dedicated to this endeavor, and also have done a lot of homework yourself.

I will be honest and say that, without a lot of homework myself on these various fixtures, i hope you dont mind but ive contacted a friend of mine, his name is Morgan Lidster, he owns Inland Aquatics, and in my opinion is one of the most educated reef keepers around.

i have posed your question to him, since he is far more familiar with the needs of what you're projecting, via email. and if your not in too big of a hurry to get your answer, im sure i will have his opinion for you in a couple of days.

Or you can contact him yourself, at https://www.inlandaquatics.com/ and tell him i sent you. 

A decision this costly and important i think deserves an expert opinion. And one that is not trying to sell you the fixtures.

Hope that helps.


----------



## woody019 (Oct 4, 2012)

I don't mind at all, actually very thankful you did! I'm very interested in what he has to say. I'm not in a huge rush so whenever he answers is coesher with me! 

I've had a couple different "affordable" led fixtures and currently running one now. It's not that they are junk rather they just aren't giving the results I want. Like good growth and color. Not that there haven't been other factors along the way that have been a contributing factor. But until the past week with with breaking my protein skimmer hasn't been water quality. 

Sorry for the rant getting back to my point. It's not about the "bang for my buck" it's time to replace "starter" equipment for the stuff that will get me the tank I have envisioned in my head. Lastly equipment I don't have to question the quality of and that's "set and forget" for a lack of better terms. This might be overkill for such a small system but when (not a matter of if haha) I decide/can upgrade to a large system these might take off some of the cost. 

Again thank you for all your help I appreciate it!


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

I've seen and been shown a demo of the Kessil lights. They are cool as can be. So many adjustments and options. I love the way they look. That's what I want when I set up my reef soon.


----------



## Rose Colored Glasses (Nov 13, 2014)

Hi Woody 
Heard back from my buddy at Inland Aquatics, and also talked with him on the phone.

He is indeed very familiar with your lighting choices, and also builds custom led fixtures that would fit your needs, at potentially a savings to you.

To get me out of the middle here, i have suggested you two talk directly, and he agreed.

His Name is Morgan Lidster, he just opened a new store in Indianapolis as well as the store here. So he may be a little hard to catch but said if you give him a call, try both stores (Numbers sent via PM) he would definitely call you back, if you didnt catch him right away.

Hope this helps.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Check out acans
Acan Lighting
I have what came with the 120 from NJ and it is pretty awesome.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Wow, Tom, those are nice looking lights! Almost makes me wanna go reef!


----------



## woody019 (Oct 4, 2012)

Thank you everyone for all the help! Cant tell you how appreciative I am! After some reading a talking I ended up purchasing 2 Kessil A360WE's. I ended up finding an in depth article where a person had owned all of the fixtures I listed and listed his experiences, pro's/con's. When I can find the article again I will post it here. But to sum it up. His article came down to Kessil and Ecotech. He basically said that when it comes down to mimicking a metal halide with coral color and growth Kessil was the hands down winner by a long shot. Also the selling point that got me was that kessil is the only LED manufacturer that doesn't buy mess produced LED's and slap them together into a fixture. Kessil actually designs and builds their LED's from start to finish specifically for aquarium use. 

Anyways thanks for the help! I just ordered them tonight and will post some pictures when I receive them!


----------



## woody019 (Oct 4, 2012)

Found the article.

My LED Journey and Experiences - Reef Keeping - Austin Reef Club


----------

